# CAll of duty 2 crash



## SQLE (Aug 15, 2009)

Hey...
Im a noob here and i need your help...If u know how i cann fix this then please tell me ty
1 week ago i buyed a new PC and Call of duty 2
SIngleplayer works fine but when i start multiplayer it launches the game but before the menu shows up the game crashes and it tells me that i had "APPCRASH" dont know if i typed it right becose i have the game in german and i dont understand much...
My computer is good enough to run CAll of duty 5 so i dont know whats the problem...
This is the second CAll of duty 2 i buyed...
Acctually i buyed only 1 and it had the same problem and i just changed it in the shop for the second one and i have the same problem...
And im kinda new with Computers so if u need my system requirements please tell me where i see them...
THanks and sorry for my ENGLISH.


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Hey there SQLE and welcome to TSF.

Can you first try all of these steps.

Pay particular attention to updating your DirectX.

Also make sure you post all your system specs.


----------



## SQLE (Aug 15, 2009)

Lord Sirian said:


> Hey there SQLE and welcome to TSF.
> 
> Can you first try all of these steps.
> 
> ...



My I have 9650 quad core "prozesor"
4.00 GB RAM
windows vista service pack 2
sry if i typed it wrond and please also tell me where i find this system specs.
Thanks


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

So have you followed all the steps I linked to?

For instructions on how to post your System Specs click *here*.


----------



## SQLE (Aug 15, 2009)

Lord Sirian said:


> So have you followed all the steps I linked to?
> 
> For instructions on how to post your System Specs click *here*.





yes i did the steps but didnt help
here are my specs

Windows: Microsoft Windows VISTA 6.0.6002 Service Pack 2
Internet Explorer: 7.0.6002.18005
Memory (RAM): 3326 MB
CPU Info: AMD Phenom(tm) 9650 Quad-Core Processor
CPU Speed: 2294,2 MHz
Sound card: Lautsprecher (Realtek High Defi
Display Adapters: ATI Radeon HD 4550 | ATI Radeon HD 4550 | RDPDD Chained DD | RDP Encoder Mirror Driver
Monitors: 1
Screen Resolution: 1024 X 768 - 32 bit
Network: Network Present
Network Adapters: 802.11 n/g/b Wireless LAN USB Adapter | Realtek RTL8168C(P)/8111C(P) Family PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.0)
CD / DVD Drives: E: HL-DT-STDVDRAM GH22NS40 | J: VSDC 16NSDAZWLEBG | K: VSDC 16NSDAZWLEBG
COM Ports: NOT Present
LPT Ports: NOT Present
Mouse: 3 Button Wheel Mouse Present
Hard Disks: C: 576,2GB | D: 20,0GB | I: 298,1GB
Hard Disks - Free: C: 390,9GB | D: 8,8GB | I: 201,9GB
USB Controllers: 7 host controllers.
Firewire (1394): Not Detected
PCMCIA (Laptops): Not Installed
Manufacturer: American Megatrends Inc.
Product Make: MS-7501
AC Power Status: OnLine
BIOS Info: 
Time Zone: Mitteleuropäische Zeit (mittleeurope time)
Battery: No Battery
Motherboard: MEDIONPC MS-7501
Modem: Not detected
: 





thats it


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Try running the game in compatibility mode.

To do this:

Right Click the executable -> Click "Properties" -> Click the "Compatibility" tab -> Tick "Run in Compatibility mode" -> Choose an older Operating System.


----------



## SQLE (Aug 15, 2009)

Lord Sirian said:


> Try running the game in compatibility mode.
> 
> To do this:
> 
> Right Click the executable -> Click "Properties" -> Click the "Compatibility" tab -> Tick "Run in Compatibility mode" -> Choose an older Operating System.



thanks but still not working... 
and thanks for all ur help...


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Try uninstalling the game with RevoUninstaller and then re-install.


----------



## SQLE (Aug 15, 2009)

Lord Sirian said:


> Try uninstalling the game with RevoUninstaller and then re-install.



ok... i tried but still not helping... i :4-dontkno what to do...


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Hello SQLE,

When you installed the game did you let it install the directx that cam with it? The multiplayer might be using a older directx so the game will have less requirements and play smoother on multiplayer.


----------



## SQLE (Aug 15, 2009)

Mcninjaguy said:


> Hello SQLE,
> 
> When you installed the game did you let it install the directx that cam with it? The multiplayer might be using a older directx so the game will have less requirements and play smoother on multiplayer.



i will install directx from the cd now thanks for the hint... i will answer whats the result


----------



## SQLE (Aug 15, 2009)

SQLE said:


> i will install directx from the cd now thanks for the hint... i will answer whats the result




not working...
Thanks for the help..


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Try running the game as administrator.


----------



## SQLE (Aug 15, 2009)

Lord Sirian said:


> Try running the game as administrator.




I tryed it before and not helping


Thanks


----------



## SQLE (Aug 15, 2009)

NOOO!!!::: DA** it!
I just got the same problem but now the error is BEX...


Please help me figure it out becose im getting crazy!


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Do you have a computer with XP on it that you can test the game on? (Vista does have lots of compatibility issues.)


----------



## SQLE (Aug 15, 2009)

SQLE said:


> NOOO!!!::: DA** it!
> I just got the same problem but now the error is BEX...
> 
> 
> Please help me figure it out becose im getting crazy!





Thats by LEFT 4 DEAD...


----------



## SQLE (Aug 15, 2009)

Lord Sirian said:


> Do you have a computer with XP on it that you can test the game on? (Vista does have lots of compatibility issues.)




no....
Ty anyway


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Try updating Windows.


----------



## SQLE (Aug 15, 2009)

Hey today i need to change the game (the last day) or take my money back...
what should i do?
U think u cann solve this problem?
If uj cann i will just tell them the game is not working and they will give me other cd of CALL of duty 2 and then i will have 8 more days time...
SO u think u cann solve this problem???
Please answer quick.


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

This problem is really turning out to be quite a hard case, I'm starting to think that CoD2 may just have compatability issues with Vista.

Did updating Windows help at all?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Have you tried installing it in a different folder than its default folder. Smme thing like *C:\games\COD2*

Have you tried changing the security settings? The easiest way of doing this is is by taking ownership using this registry entry. Just copy and paste the text below into notepad and save it as *takeown.reg*



> Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
> 
> [HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shell\runas]
> @="Take Ownership"
> ...


----------

